# Bow Presses



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I've been spinning my wheels on this for quite a while and I am finally ready to bit the bullet and get a press. Not really concerned with it having draw board capabilities as I can make my own draw board. I do not want to break the bank but I want a press that will press most bows including bows parallel or beyond. 

I am looking to hear peoples experiences and opinions on a good home press. Feel free to PM me if you know where I can get a deal on a good press or if you happen to know of one for sale.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

RNHB,

I don't know if it out of yuor price range...but the EZ-press is the best thing since sliced bread. There is one at the shop...and it works awesome.

I have an Apple and it is alright.....but if you work on more than one bow.....it takes time to get it set up right. Not a big deal.....but the EZ-press is great.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey J,

Although the price is right, that's my fear with the Apple press. Between my bows, the wife's, the kids bows and friends bows, it could become a real pita setting it up for various ata's and limbs. I've used the EZ (regular model)and it is the cats arse. The EZ looks okay as well and it's $200 cheaper. Any experience with the Sure-Loc presses? Just gotta find a place to get the EZ cheap. I might even take a trip state side and see if I can get one cheaper. Bowhunter Superstore has them for pretty cheap but I've heard mixed reviews about dealing with them and I will get dinged for duty and shipping.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

contact dan dodge here on canadian at he makes them....he is a mill wright...there are few other guys as well here I think rob is a machinest that makes them as well.. sorry I use a stringer for my bows lol lol lol ..just trying to help.. there is no duty any more crossing the border just taxes...


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Last chance archery, little more pricey, but well worth the money.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ron,

I've built both the EZ press and the X press version of bow presses along with making upgrade features for the Apple presses and I personally prefer working on bows in the X press. The X press holds the bows the most secure and the cams are fully exposed to work on. Even swapping cams on the X press without relaxing the bow is extremely easy.
The EZ press is cheaper but sometimes it's a royal pain to ensure the fingers are positioned properly on the limb tips allowing the bow to sit perfectly square as not to torque or twist the bow upon tightening and forcing one side of the cam into the finger. I am also sometimes a little skeptical of how solid the bow is being held in the EZ press. Changing stings or at least removing the end loops can sometimes be a pain in the EZ press as the fingers are in the way. With bows such as Elite with dual draw stops on the cams, you will also need to buy a short set of fingers to press the bow.
IMO, bite the bullet and go for an X press. Hook me up with a lathe, mill and a tig welder and I'll make you one.....


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Check this one out too, I've heard great things about it:

http://bowtimemachine.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

DssBB said:


> Ron,
> 
> I've built both the EZ press and the X press version of bow presses along with making upgrade features for the Apple presses and I personally prefer working on bows in the X press. The X press holds the bows the most secure and the cams are fully exposed to work on. Even swapping cams on the X press without relaxing the bow is extremely easy.
> The EZ press is cheaper but sometimes it's a royal pain to ensure the fingers are positioned properly on the limb tips allowing the bow to sit perfectly square as not to torque or twist the bow upon tightening and forcing one side of the cam into the finger. I am also sometimes a little skeptical of how solid the bow is being held in the EZ press. Changing stings or at least removing the end loops can sometimes be a pain in the EZ press as the fingers are in the way. With bows such as Elite with dual draw stops on the cams, you will also need to buy a short set of fingers to press the bow.
> IMO, bite the bullet and go for an X press. Hook me up with a lathe, mill and a tig welder and I'll make you one.....


Dang Robert! That's a sweet offer and I really wish I could take you up on that. I'd pay for your time and materials but do not have access to those resources. Is there much of a difference between the regular X Press versus the Pro X Press? I just looked up the X Press and the regular model is in the same ballpark as the EX Press in terms of price.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Just buy yourself a regular X press as it will easily do everything you need.....I could also rent you my press and draw board on a per use basis.:wink:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

DssBB said:


> Just buy yourself a regular X press as it will easily do everything you need.....I could also rent you my press and draw board on a per use basis.:wink:


Rent to own??? LOL!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

i own a older apple press that i installed a jack on either side...i got Rob :darkbeer: to make me fingers for it.
There isnt a bow on the market that i havent been able to press..thanks to Robbs Finger :wink:

Less money but spent some time adapting it...like Rob said, buy an X press

Andy
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

check out this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=851027 i have one of these the best press i have ever used by far,there is a not a bow or crossbow i can't press safely, it does everything.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

NSSCOTT said:


> check out this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=851027 i have one of these the best press i have ever used by far,there is a not a bow or crossbow i can't press safely, it does everything.


Sounds like a great press too...only downside is the price...by the time you purchase all the add-ons it will run you close to a $1000.


----------

